

Ask HN: Any advice on finding a copyeditor? - pgroves

I'm currently working on a one-man project. The company blog is the main marketing mechanism, as well as the closest thing to a technical writeup. A few posts in it's become clear that I'm spending way too much time on polishing the writing after I have the basic ideas down. Plus it's easy enough to offload, so I really should be delegating it.<p>I'm looking for contractors on google, and there are bajillions of them. They all sound the same. Does anyone have a recommendation or just what to look for?
======
maxbrown
E-mailed you - I'm certainly interested. I wouldn't go off of a google search
for "copyeditor" to find someone.

~~~
jonkelly
Max - we might need some help soon, too. Shoot me a note if you are
interested.

~~~
maxbrown
Sure, always interested in chatting about an opportunity. You are strangely
difficult to find contact info for though - let me know how to reach you or
feel free to get in touch with me at maxbrown .at. umich.edu

